# Decisions, Decisions. leaning on choosing one of these pups



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought i would wait up to a year to get another dog, but I feel it might be best for me to move sooner. I contacted the Havanese breeder where I got Tucker and she has pups on the ground that are ready to go home in a few weeks. The girls are already claimed but I wanted a boy anyways. Here are some pics and a link to a video i hope will work.

The two boys are Cannon with white paws and Harley is the golden.










Cannon










Harley










Link to video of them playing.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1366506.mov


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH my gosh Mike - they are just [email protected]! So you cant handle not having 4 paws running around  Which one do you think you will be getting??


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Laurief said:


> OH my gosh Mike - they are just [email protected]! So you cant handle not having 4 paws running around  Which one do you think you will be getting??


I cant decide. I posted the same pics and video on my facebook wall and it seems like many of the women are saying go with Harley the Golden. Some think Cannon looks too much like Tucker. I dont know what they are seeing. Tucker was a white and black parti color.

My criteria is that i want a notorious licker, smart and sh!t stirrer. Cannon sure looked like a sh!t stirrer in that video she sent. The link for that video should work now.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1366506.mov

Also, if i opt to wait beyond this litter, she would have another litter with pups available sometime in August. Well, I cover college football for a living and that's when football practice starts. I dont want to be having to worry about potty training in August and September during my peak time of year.

The past few days i have found that just looking at the pups and videos has helped break some of my grief. The thought of an upcoming puppy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

( video link isn't working for me.)...but either one of those babies are just adorable!!!!!! So darn sweet!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

When she told me which two were available, I automatically knew that the other two must be females. What's the matter with people.. Don't they know male Havanese are more affectionate.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I can't watch the video, either, but that could be because I am at work and the firewall is blocking it. At first you were thinking you wanted to wait a while after Tucker had passed, but it seems to me that getting a new puppy is just what you need to make you happy again. That does not take away from your love for Tucker in the least! In terms of which to choose, I love the coloring on both of them, but lean slightly toward the golden as it is so unusual. Of course temperament, and how you feel with them, is most important (aside from health, I mean), but it seems to me that you can't go wrong. I am so excited for you!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike - I am sure either will be just what you need .... getting one so soon does not nor will it ever diminish how you felt for Tucker - in fact it is a testament to how you adored him that you want to offer that same amount of love to another dog.

I am sure he is looking down and he will guide you as to who he thinks will suit you best!

Good luck and post more pictures once you have made your choice.....personally I love the coloring of Cannon 


Jemma and Max


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I vote for Cannon, he was the star of the video and looks like he's got a lot of energy and spunk. I also like his coloring more than Harley's.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Someone who covers football needs a cute little puppy named Cannon! don't go by color...cause both may in fact end up pretty light. Very, very happy for you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay since they are both so cute here is my thoughts. Don't get hooked on a color- we all know our Havie's change color from time to time. Go with the most socialized baby. Since I don't know the breeder just make sure both parents have been health tested and you know the results, has she Baer tested the litter and all are okay. I have both a female & a male and see no difference in the way they give out affection. Good luck with which ever one you decide on or better yet get both-remember Havie's are like potato chips you can't have just one.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Too cute! Pick by personality since either is adorable!


----------



## RioRocco (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike - If you can do what I did, I ended up with 1 Hav Feb 2012, month later got the 2nd Hav (brothers) March 2012, and exactly 1 year later got a 3rd Hav (Feb 2013) a girl. 

To me there is nothing like all the LOVE LICKS 3x's in the world you get from the Havs!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Decisions, decisions*



Cajun_Mike said:


> I cant decide. I posted the same pics and video on my facebook wall and it seems like many of the women are saying go with Harley the Golden. Some think Cannon looks too much like Tucker. I dont know what they are seeing. Tucker was a white and black parti color.
> 
> My criteria is that i want a notorious licker, smart and sh!t stirrer. Cannon sure looked like a sh!t stirrer in that video she sent. The link for that video should work now.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Mike, jumping right in again if that's what it takes to help you with grieving and to be happy again. If you want a "**** stirrer", I think you should go for Cannon too. He sure appears to be a fiesty one in that video. Also, I agree with you that make dogs are more affectionate. But that's just my two cents. Good luck on your decision. Just like you knew when it was time to let Tucker go, you'll know which pup to chose.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Can you possibly visit the breeder and meet the pups and let the pup choose you? Before we met our first Hav, Augie, I was sure I wanted a little girl - people had told me these disgusting stories of boys lifting their legs and marking the house, etc. But when we visited the breeder, it was the little black and tan boy that I was drawn to. I love that little boy so much that when it was time to choose a second, we again went with a boy. My Finn fits your criteria exactly. He has been a handful from the get-go. But I also think he is going to end up being the most loving of my two. Also, the breeder should be able to help you select the one with the personality you are looking for.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Can you possibly visit the breeder and meet the pups and let the pup choose you?


I'm in Lafayette, La. and the breeder is in Orlando, FL. 

Here's more video.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1366534.mov


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that (even as a woman) Cannon is the one I would choose. Not only is he absolutely handsome - but I love the sh** stirrers as well


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know how folks make this decision, they are both so cute. At least you know you want a boy.
When I got Henry he was the lone pup so he was mine! How did you decide on which one with Tucker? Maybe that will help?
Thanks for posting cute pups for us to watch!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Cajun_Mike said:


> I cant decide. I posted the same pics and video on my facebook wall and it seems like many of the women are saying go with Harley the Golden. Some think Cannon looks too much like Tucker. I dont know what they are seeing. Tucker was a white and black parti color.
> 
> My criteria is that i want a notorious licker, smart and sh!t stirrer. Cannon sure looked like a sh!t stirrer in that video she sent. The link for that video should work now.
> 
> ...


Could you give them both a football and see who makes a touchdown? ;-)

Speaking of football, I must say that Bama is an Auburn fan---War Eagle all the way! People assume her bark means 'roll tide' based on her name. ;-)


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Mike,

I'm sure no matter which little guy you choose you'll be thrilled. I do love Cannon's coloring, although that could change as he grows. Our Cappy was very black with distinct white and tan markings that my husband loved (and called his "trim" LOL), but he's now showing gray throughout and I couldn't love him any more if he turned purple


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

For some reason, I am drawn to Cannon. Although I, too, would probably take either one.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Go for personality, their color will likely lighten considerable as they grow. By appearance alone I like Cannon. By energy level, I like the golden one... I'm all for mellow, ha!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> I'm in Lafayette, La. and the breeder is in Orlando, FL.
> 
> Here's more video.
> 
> http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1366534.mov


Road trip!  Of course, it is hard to tell from short video clips, but my impression is that Cannon could be the more feisty one, more of the 'stirrer'. Has the breeder been able to help you with personality descriptions? They appear to have a great place to play.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just so happy for you that you're going forward with getting a puppy!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Both of them are adorable. Cannon does look like the one to stir things up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lordy... You are gonna be one busy boy chasing cannon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Time doesn't make the emptiness smaller before it's filled again. Glad you were lucky enough to find another one this quickly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the coloring on Cannon. I just bet the golden one will lighten up a lot. So glad you are looking for a new baby. Time will heal your broken heart, but in the mean time, let a new little pup consume your mind, time, and body with happiness and laughter.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are looking for energy, go with the spunkier pup. I haven't seen the vid but it sounds like that's the one with the dark mask, and I love those markings. Colors can change a lot and a lot of pups that start out like the gold end up being barely off-white. The more important thing is to get the right temperament. If you really love a dog you won't care what color he is.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> I thought i would wait up to a year to get another dog, but I feel it might be best for me to move sooner. I contacted the Havanese breeder where I got Tucker and she has pups on the ground that are ready to go home in a few weeks. The girls are already claimed but I wanted a boy anyways. Here are some pics and a link to a video i hope will work.
> 
> The two boys are Cannon with white paws and Harley is the golden.
> 
> ...


 I can see why they named him Cannon he is a ball of fire ! Harley is more laid back. I think Harley will lighten up a bunch and Cannon will keep some of his unusual markings. Even tho I love Cannons coloring I think Id go for the laid back Harley. I guess it depends on if you are a calm person or someone who loves to be on the go! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cannon is saying "Take Me Home Daddie"


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Since everyone is voting . . . I'd go with Cannon -- or both. While you're covering football, they can cheer you on and keep each other company!
BTW, when I got Beau, it was little over 6 weeks after I lost my precious Bess -- my 15 year old Sheltie. I was so heartbroken that all I could think about was getting a new love -- not to replace her, but to fill my heart and push aside the unbelievable grief. I'll always love Bess. At the same time, Beau is so incredibly dear to me that I can now remember Bess with only love -- and not about the pain of her last year with me.
Soooo -- go for it!! Have a wonderful time with the new puppy -- and know that Tucker will always be with you, too!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love Cannon's coloring, but as others have said he may change alot (as might Harley). Temperment is the most important anyway. Good for you - when you love your pets it is so hard to be without them. The new baby will help fill the void and give you something to focus on and help mitigate the grief some. Good luck and please keep us posted... Sounds like you're in for some fun times ahead!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Man, I can't believe I had to work all day long and miss out on this great healing thread! Mike, I'm so glad you made the next step to go for getting a puppy. It really does help the hurting! At least it really did for me! Of course after so long of having a trained dog it is really eye opening getting a new puppy. I had forgotten how much work puppies were. Fortunately I had also found these great forums and learned so much more about training so I think I have done so many things better this time around..I'm so excited for you and hope you continue to share it with us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Cannon pulling Tucker's sister Cookie's tale.

Cannon, dont you know that's an older lady working on her 14th year? Show some respect.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Cannon pulling Tucker's sister Cookie's tale.
> 
> Cannon, dont you know that's an older lady working on her 14th year? Show some respect.


Well it looks like Cannon needs someone to teach him to respect his elders..lol..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach (we're huge sports fan) says go for Cannon!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cannon looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

If you want a *&%$ stirrer, it looks like, from the tail-pulling picture, that Cannon is the one for you. (I can hear the videos but not see them).

We got a rescue last year that everyone loves. He's a hot mess ound: but his personality is so quirky amazing. Very different from our first.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Cannon on the attack. Wish that was me on the floor.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got to say that for what you want Cannon seems to fit the bill! He seems like a typical little boy!!! I prefer mellow myself but that's just me!

We tried the waiting a year route and it wasn't easy. We promised ourselves we would wait a year to see if we could manage without a dog but I found myself counting the days when I could start looking for a puppy!!! You are doing the right thing!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

More Cannon video from this morning.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1366816.mov


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - pretty stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like the decision is made! Give him a wonderful life like you did for Tucker. You probably should keep the name too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, they are cute. I only watched the last video with Cannon and I am in love!!! I am going to Disney in 10 days and I would love to give him a hug or two.

I am glad that you are getting another dog. He won't replace Tucker, but I think he will help you heal. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike,
my vote is for Cannon, he is such a stunning Hav.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Heartstealer....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So how old is he now?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I love his coloring. He seems exactly what you are looking for. He is very lively!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Now that is a tough decision! THey are both so stinkin' cute! I think you'll be happy either way.

Kara


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm just about certain it's going to be Cannon. I'll be making the final decision within days.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:clap2: Yahoooooo!!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

1st day i didnt cry, but the day isnt over. I came close twice. I've had smiles on my face that last few days every time i look at pics of Cannon and the videos.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

We're all smiling too whenever we look at the puppy pics and videos. Thx. I'm also happy that they're bringing you such joy and that Cannon is your front runner.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so happy for you. I was going to put my vote in for Harley, but they are both just too darn cute.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'd chose Cannon....and I bet I'd end up with a white puppy dog! HeeHee! Sometimes the only way I could get past my loss was to get a new puppy. Sometimes, I had to stay away from them until I had forgotten the pain....I think whatever you need, is what you need! Best wishes, Mike! And also....The Hawkeyes Rule!!!! Well, hopefully next year they will.....


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure you will be happy either way and they both might be white in the end so pick personality not color! Nothing like a puppy to get you through the hard times! I'm sure Tucker has his hand, I mean paw, in this. I think it's amazing you found a pup so quickly! Yeah for you! Weird to have just "met "you and been SO sad and now SO glad for you! keep watching those videos!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG!! They are both so stinkin' cute....get both!!!  Seriously though, I am happy you are able to look past the pain to the future. You deserve to be happy and a new puppy is a tribute to Tucker :angel:


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Cannon pulling Tucker's sister Cookie's tale.
> 
> Cannon, dont you know that's an older lady working on her 14th year? Show some respect.


Is Cannon related to Cookie (and Tucker)? I know you mentioned its the same breeder, but I wasn't sure if that meant they were kin or not.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Ewokpup said:


> Is Cannon related to Cookie (and Tucker)? I know you mentioned its the same breeder, but I wasn't sure if that meant they were kin or not.


Yes, same breeder. Cookie is Tucker's sister. the breeder kept her from that litter.

Cannon's mom is one of Cookie's pups. I think Cannon would be tucker's great nephew.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mike, It's so funny, Cannon looks just like a puppy I met in Atlanta a few weeks ago. His name is Rocco. He is Diane Silver's new puppy. She had just lost her dog Cosmo to Cancer over the Holidays. She got Rocco just a few weeks before Cosmo passed. She has a dog blog called " To Dog With Love". Rocco is defiantly a handful too! I think you would really enjoy reading her blog. They could also be related in some way. They have a lot of the same coloring and markings. I know she got Rocco from Premiere..Of course if you choose the other one I'm sure you will be just as happy! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Unless something happens unforseen, I'm picking him up next Friday.

I'm going to fly Southwest out of New Orleans for 125.00 round trip. Plus 75.00 for the sherpa carry-on. I will arrive at noon, pick him up and be back on the plane for 230pm. The little guy will only have to deal with a 90 minute flight. 

And after going through thousands of baby names... I'm leaning towards, "Parker". :drum:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow...you guys in the US sure do get nice cheap airfares!

And I love the name Parker!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats, Mike!! I think "Parker" is a terrific name! It sounds like he just might be related to someone who would name their dog "Tucker." Really happy for you both!!!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

misstray said:


> Wow...you guys in the US sure do get nice cheap airfares!
> 
> And I love the name Parker!


It's insane. I live in Lafayette, La. I would spend 160.00 bucks in gas with my 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee V8 Hemi by the time I got to Pensacola.

200 bucks round trip rather than 12 hours there and 12 hours back.. No question as to which method is the right one for picking up the little furry baby.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Beau's mom said:


> Congrats, Mike!! I think "Parker" is a terrific name! It sounds like he just might be related to someone who would name their dog "Tucker." Really happy for you both!!!!


yes, Back in 2000, I came up with Tucker with Baxter being a distant second.

I like old English names so i found a website with victorian area proper english names. Parker is the stand out right now, but it's not written in stone.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Mike 

Congratulations and welcome to Parker - great name for a great boy to give you the joy you need right now...

Am sure Tucker is running around going yippee someone to make Daddy happy 

More pictures when you get him please


Jemma and Max


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dang, I see you picked one already! I was going to make your decision easier and say get them both!!! Teeheeee.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

So happy and excited for you and Cannon/Parker. I bet Tucker is smiling, too <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Unless something happens unforseen, I'm picking him up next Friday.
> 
> I'm going to fly Southwest out of New Orleans for 125.00 round trip. Plus 75.00 for the sherpa carry-on. I will arrive at noon, pick him up and be back on the plane for 230pm. The little guy will only have to deal with a 90 minute flight.
> 
> And after going through thousands of baby names... I'm leaning towards, "Parker". :drum:


Awesome! So excited for you! And for pics! Love the name Parker too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome name Parker! Love it! Lots of smiles, laughter, and lots of getting up and down coming your way!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats Mike! I picked up my puppy and flew with her right away and it went well, except for some motion sickness. The breeder prepared for this by not feeding Emmie much that morning and she gave me extra piddle pads for her carrier and my purse. After going through TSA, I cleaned her up in the bathroom and changed the piddle pads (I think she got sick from either the car ride or while carrying her through the airport), and then after the flight she needed to be cleaned up again. But she was sweet and very loving when I finally free'd her. I can't wait to hear about your experience with meeting Parker for the first time and bringing him home to Lafayette.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome news Mike! I can wait to see lots of videos Safe travels!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

How exciting!! Sohappy for you....Hugs to Parker!!! Can't wait for pics.Couldn't see the videos, but could hear them!! Precious


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhh, she was able to get a face pic to me.  I'm so ready for a lick and puppy breath.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What have you bought so far for Parker?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Its nice that he has a dark face because you cant see food stains. Zoey's white is much harder than Maddies black.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie! I think he has boy written all over his face.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Suzi said:


> What have you bought so far for Parker?


Nothing yet.. but it's about to happen.  getting all of my ducks in-a-row.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Go to home goods or tj maxx. Just saw some sherpas there. The crew at Southwest will probably have a great time with your puppy! 

Congrats on the new puppy. We did the same thing a few years ago. Some people told us it was too soon, but i really think it helped. I was a complete mess and to have another puppy really helped me get through it. I think my new puppy knew we needed him from an emotional standpoint and he was very affectionate. Still a nut, crazy puppy but very sweet.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous pup Parker!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

In America do you have the expression,nosey Parker?It seems very apt for your little fellow!Congratulations hope all goes very well.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

clare said:


> In America do you have the expression,nosey Parker?It seems very apt for your little fellow!Congratulations hope all goes very well.


i went and googled that Clare. That's definitely an old English phrase. Not something in the U.S.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Another one. I just love this face. I cannot wait. next week will feel like an eternity.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, he's so cute. Can't wait to hear about the mischief he's gotten into. Sounds like he's just what the doctor ordered for you, Mike. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Mike, So glad for you! This will definitely distract you from some of the raw pain of loosing Tucker. I know they are from the same breeder are they related in any way? Having a puppy is soooo fun AND a little frustrating too especially right after having a dog who flowed so easily with your life. Parker looks terrific,wish we could all join you to see the kisses! ENJOY!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Atticus said:


> Mike, So glad for you! This will definitely distract you from some of the raw pain of loosing Tucker. I know they are from the same breeder are they related in any way? Having a puppy is soooo fun AND a little frustrating too especially right after having a dog who flowed so easily with your life. Parker looks terrific,wish we could all join you to see the kisses! ENJOY!


Yes, puppy is from same breeder. Pauline Crofton in Orlando.

Puppy's momma is a puppy from Tucker's sister Cookie who is still alive and in Pauline's home. I think she said Great or Great Great nephew. LOL

This is a video of the puppy's father winning a title a few years ago.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Mike.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm so excited for you Mike! Parker is an absolute doll....I love him!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Puppy breath*



Cajun_Mike said:


> Ahhh, she was able to get a face pic to me.  I'm so ready for a lick and puppy breath.


Me TOO! You are tempting us into looking for additions to our pups!!!!!LOL


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Yes, puppy is from same breeder. Pauline Crofton in Orlando.
> 
> Puppy's momma is a puppy from Tucker's sister Cookie who is still alive and in Pauline's home. I think she said Great or Great Great nephew. LOL
> 
> ...


SO happy for you Mike! Cant wait to hear all about your adventures and of course see more pics!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Great video! Handsome PAPA! Thats so fun he is related to Tucker, I do remember a pic of Parker and Cookie's tail I think! Hope the excitement doesn't keep you awake nights I didn't sleep for a week before I picked up Atticus, who by the way looks a bit like Tucker too!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Atticus said:


> Great video! Handsome PAPA! Thats so fun he is related to Tucker, I do remember a pic of Parker and Cookie's tail I think! Hope the excitement doesn't keep you awake nights I didn't sleep for a week before I picked up Atticus, who by the way looks a bit like Tucker too!


Your dog has such unique markings. He's cute as can be.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I was finally able to see the videos of Parker. I love your choice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Less than a week Mike! I think we are all excited for you


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

He is so cute. Congrats on your new pup! :wave:


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Doesnt seem to like baths. LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the bath pics Mike... so sweet. Just want to wrap him up in a towel and snuggle him.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You can see Parker's soulful eyes and good strong body when he is wet!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Exactly Clare! So precious.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love how your breeder is keeping you in the loop through each step of your new love's life. That's such a great record to have. He's beautiful and his coloring is awesome. He'll be with you soon!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's such a cutie, even all wet and miserable during his bath. Hee hee.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Love how your breeder is keeping you in the loop through each step of your new love's life. That's such a great record to have. He's beautiful and his coloring is awesome. He'll be with you soon!


She's excellent, which is why I've gone back to her for another puppy.

There was a litter of four. A fireman picked up his sister Friday and later that day a couple came to look at the litter and they wanted Cannon/Parker but were told he wasnt available. They went home with Harley.  So, now it's just Parker and a sister.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> She's excellent, which is why I've gone back to her for another puppy.
> 
> There was a litter of four. A fireman picked up his sister Friday and later that day a couple came to look at the litter and they wanted Cannon/Parker but were told he wasnt available. They went home with Harley.  So, now it's just Parker and a sister.


 Ah I'm happy Harley found a good home. Parker looks like a big boy do you know how much he weighs? And is he about 10 weeks? From his bath pictures you can see his under coat really well. I think his beard and ears will stay dark and he will lighten up more on his body but hopefully keep some of the darker too. I'm getting excited for the big day! :clap2:


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

New video of Parker playing with his sister. Only two of them left now. I hope his sister finds a home soon. I dont want to feel guilty taking him away from her.

http://vmedia.rivals.com/uploads/886/1368531.mov


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby Mike!! LOve the video, he is so stinkin cute!! You are so lucky, i still have 8 weeks to wait


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!! ADORABLE!! good thing I'm in CA otherwise I'd be tempted... can't have a lonely hav ya know. lol


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am excited about the big day as well.
I would think Parker's sister might stay with the breeder?
Anywho, what have you purchased so far for him? CHEW TOYS?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Great video, I bet Friday can't come soon enough.:frusty:*


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> I am excited about the big day as well.
> I would think Parker's sister might stay with the breeder?
> Anywho, what have you purchased so far for him? CHEW TOYS?


No chew toys yet. But when i was going through Steinmart to find a cheap one-time use Sherpa bag I found a nice mat and some small stainless steel dog bowls. All three items for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is a real cutie pie - I am so excited for you!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you take them both - lol. I would!
They are beautiful.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Less than 48 hours until I'm united with my new baby boy Parker.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

It's so exciting. One more day really. Your camera is charged? Parker is one lucky dog.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. I know this must be an incredibly bittersweet time for you. Nothing can take away the pain of losing Tucker, but I am sure that having Parker around will help you to heal.

I bring home my new little guy tomorrow, so Parker and him will be almost forum twins


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yippee!! Soon, we will have more new puppy photos! At least we better! (Mike and Heather!) 

Safe travels, Mike. I hope your little Parker does well on the plane!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> It's so exciting. One more day really. Your camera is charged? Parker is one lucky dog.


I'm bringing a great still camera and a video camera. LOL I've got a habit of playing documentarian with everything I do and every event I attend.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is an excellant habit to have around here, Mike!!! Can't wait to hear (and see!) all about it!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck tomorrow Mike! (you too Heather)

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Pipersmom said:


> Good Luck tomorrow Mike! (you too Heather)
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures


Not tomorrow. Friday.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

New puppies for two!! I'm excited for both of you!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

heatherk said:


> I'm so happy for you. I know this must be an incredibly bittersweet time for you. Nothing can take away the pain of losing Tucker, but I am sure that having Parker around will help you to heal.
> 
> I bring home my new little guy tomorrow, so Parker and him will be almost forum twins


I cant wait to see your pics Heather.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

So excited for you Mike and Heather! My husband and i recently suffered the loss of our 12 month old Cane Corso due to bladder cancer, and i know the pain you have been through. Parker is going to be the best therapy! I wont get to bring home my new Hav puppy for 8 weeks yet so i admit i am a little envious!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cajun_Mike said:


> I cant wait to see your pics Heather.


Me too, to see your pictures! I may have missed this in the conversation, but how old will Parker be when you bring him home? My little guy will be 8 weeks...

I'm jealous that you have a nice camera as well haha. I am going to buy myself a good camera this year - originally, the idea was to be able to take decent pictures of my daughter playing soccer, but having a camera that will adequately capture my new little guy (he's mostly black - I took tons of pics when we went to visit him, but only a couple turned out!) will be a bonus. However, I've spent all the extra money I have at this time on the puppy haha, so the camera will have to wait


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

yatesja said:


> So excited for you Mike and Heather! My husband and i recently suffered the loss of our 12 month old Cane Corso due to bladder cancer, and i know the pain you have been through. Parker is going to be the best therapy! I wont get to bring home my new Hav puppy for 8 weeks yet so i admit i am a little envious!! Can't wait to see pictures!


Oh wow, he was only 12 months old?? I didn't even know cancer could strike so young. That must have been heartbreaking - I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you, like Mike, are getting a hav puppy though!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I know we're not as excited as you are Mike about picking up Parker (in less than 38 hours!) but we're pretty jazzed too.  Can't wait to see ALL of your photos and videos and hear about your new adventures with your little guy.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

I just caught up with all of the exciting puppy news!! Congratulations and cheers to happy days ahead.

Love love the name Parker - just a great name. He looks like a ball of energy and will keep you young and on your toes. I love that you are bringing him on the plane in a sherpa - so much better than that long car ride. I was born in Pensecola - I'll have to get back there!

We lost our Havanese in January and are anxiously waiting to bring home our new guy at the end of March - there's just nothing like a Havanese, is there?

So happy for you and your new bud Parker!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

heatherk said:


> Me too, to see your pictures! I may have missed this in the conversation, but how old will Parker be when you bring him home? My little guy will be 8 weeks...
> 
> I'm jealous that you have a nice camera as well haha. I am going to buy myself a good camera this year - originally, the idea was to be able to take decent pictures of my daughter playing soccer, but having a camera that will adequately capture my new little guy (he's mostly black - I took tons of pics when we went to visit him, but only a couple turned out!) will be a bonus. However, I've spent all the extra money I have at this time on the puppy haha, so the camera will have to wait


Parker was born on December 14. And yes, i celebrate birthdays BIG over here.

I went to grocery butcher and asked him for the steak that has the round bone in the center. Tucker knew it was for him. he got the bone with the bone marrow in the middle.. and a little bit of the steak mixed in with his Blue Buffalo dog food. 

Picture from Nov.21, 2010. Tucker's 11th birthday.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Leigh said:


> I just caught up with all of the exciting puppy news!! Congratulations and cheers to happy days ahead.
> 
> Love love the name Parker - just a great name. He looks like a ball of energy and will keep you young and on your toes. I love that you are bringing him on the plane in a sherpa - so much better than that long car ride. I was born in Pensecola - I'll have to get back there!
> 
> ...


You're so right.

Back in 1998 after my first divorce (There's been two). lol i knew i wanted a dog badly. I got out a breed book and read about all the dogs and just fell in love with the description of the Havanese and what they looked like. I had never seen one in person and at the time there were no breeders in Louisiana. Now there is one that i know of.

After owning one it's all i want. There's only been one other breed that has caught my eye in pictures and video's and that is the PBGV. Another breed that I've never seen in person. The fact that they howl, bark a lot kind of nixed me on that breed, but they still look like great dogs and a lot of fun.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker was born on December 14. And yes, i celebrate birthdays BIG over here.
> 
> I went to grocery butcher and asked him for the steak that has the round bone in the center. Tucker knew it was for him. he got the bone with the bone marrow in the middle.. and a little bit of the steak mixed in with his Blue Buffalo dog food.
> 
> Picture from Nov.21, 2010. Tucker's 11th birthday.


 Not to spoiled! That steak looks so good right now! I'm coming to your house on my Birthday.LOL I've had two divorcees too. Have a goodlane:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cajun_Mike said:


> Parker was born on December 14. And yes, i celebrate birthdays BIG over here.
> 
> I went to grocery butcher and asked him for the steak that has the round bone in the center. Tucker knew it was for him. he got the bone with the bone marrow in the middle.. and a little bit of the steak mixed in with his Blue Buffalo dog food.
> 
> Picture from Nov.21, 2010. Tucker's 11th birthday.


So, Parker will be 11 weeks when you get him on Friday . My daughter's birthday is December 22nd, and that is also my 2-year-old hav Ceylon's birthday as well. My new puppy was born on Jan 3rd, I think (sometime that week, anyway - I just didn't bother to ask specifically yet). Yay for December and January birthdays


----------



## FurBaby (Feb 26, 2013)

*Oh My Dog!*

They are all adorable - how to choose? You could see which one comes to you first or - just choose all four boys!! He he

Good Luck!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Parker played himself to sleep on the kitchen floor last night. Sleeps like a dish rag. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Now that is CUTE!!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw 2 Cane Corsos at the dog park recently. Very beautiful, well behaved and gentle dogs. Who knew!


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

I had never seen a Havanese before my first either - the description was the ideal dog for our family - how crazy is that to not only get a puppy sight unseen, but breed unseen?!? It all worked out beautifully. This time around, we know what we are getting into (gladly) and we've met the new puppy.

Parker is just too much in that picture spread out on the kitchen floor - looks like he's saying "I'm home".

Good luck and have fun with the crazy puppy days ahead - we're right behind you!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Leigh said:


> Parker is just too much in that picture spread out on the kitchen floor - looks like he's saying "I'm home".
> 
> !


He's not home yet. That's on the breeders kitchen floor last night. I pick Parker up tomorrow.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Parker is *super cute* with his legs splayed out like that. I love that he played so hard he had to crash in the middle of the kitchen floor.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Decisions, decisions*



Cajun_Mike said:


> You're so right.
> 
> Back in 1998 after my first divorce (There's been two). lol i knew i wanted a dog badly. I got out a breed book and read about all the dogs and just fell in love with the description of the Havanese and what they looked like. I had never seen one in person and at the time there were no breeders in Louisiana. Now there is one that i know of.
> 
> After owning one it's all i want. There's only been one other breed that has caught my eye in pictures and video's and that is the PBGV. Another breed that I've never seen in person. The fact that they howl, bark a lot kind of nixed me on that breed, but they still look like great dogs and a lot of fun.


I, too, was interested at one point in the PVGB. I have had the pleasure of being in their company several times as friends own them. They are very scruffy and cute dogs, but shed a bit, are very stubborn and independent and cannot be trusted off leash as they are scent hounds and will bolt the first chance they get if they get a wiff of something that entices them. They also aren't lap dogs as they are too big. The Hav is a much better companion.

Love the pic of Tucker waiting for his steak.

Good luck tomorrow with Parker. How exciting for you.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> I, too, was interested at one point in the PVGB. I have had the pleasure of being in their company several times as friends own them. They are very scruffy and cute dogs, but shed a bit, are very stubborn and independent and cannot be trusted off leash as they are scent hounds and will bolt the first chance they get if they get a wiff of something that entices them. They also aren't lap dogs as they are too big. The Hav is a much better companion.


I've never been around one but from everything I've read and seen on video of the PVGB, you're dead on. Plus, I've yet to find a dog that almost never smells like the Havanese. My sister's sh!tzu smells bad within a day of having a bath. Tucker only smelled like a dog if he was out in the rain and that smell was gone after he dried.

The scent hound issue is a biggie as I'm not sure of what kind of yard I might have in the future as I'm currently listing my house on the market and looking for something smaller.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Mike last night you sleep alone(well dog wise anyway) Soooo excited for you! You'll have to start a new thread! Hope the flights go ok! Yeah!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Parker is ready for his trip to Cajun country.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You have the best breeder - sending you so many pictures!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww he's great! I love when they crash like that. My groomer grooms a show PBGV and I got to see him in the shop. They're bigger than I expected them to be.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I will admit this is the first thing I thought of this morning when I woke up.
Been waiting all day.
I guess Mike is on the flight right now with Parker!
All we can do now is wait. lane:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Aren't you and Parker home yet? We're waiting for pictures of your S#!% kicker who can't hold his licker! LOL. better post the minute you get home!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

op2:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lane::cheer2::clap2::baby:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh great Mike.... Tease, tease, tease...Leading up to getting Parker. And now? Nothing! 

Hope everything is ok. Bet your just getting licked.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

MIKE????? Parker what have you done with Mike? Clearly he has dumped us for your sweet self!!!


----------

